# GWP??



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a new german wirehair pointer and he is about 5 months old. He is sitting, laying, and stays really well.. I have been hiding scented pheasant wings from him and he finds them but have never seen him point yet, should I be concerned or sumthing I should do.. Any training tips or techniques would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Few dogs will point wings

if you live in ND or anywhere there are pheasants try to find a spot they are roosting in low weedy fields and walk him thru the roosts at daybreak just let him do whatever he wants, talk him up a little until he knows its agood thing then shut up and let nature take its course he will chase at first then flash point then start to point after he figures out he cant catch flying birds. You dont "teach" a pointer to point its instinctive you just expose them to the birds.

in the mean time buy a book called the best way to train bird dogs the Delmar smith method and read it..twice

Dont shoot around him either, he must know what birds are and be bird crazy before you intro the gun


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the input.. I really appreciate it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Another good book, especially for a GWP owner is the NAVHDA Green Book.

GWP's start slower than some other pups. Get some live birds for him and put them in a launcher. Always work the pup on a CC. He should be pointing by now, but you won't know unless you try live birds.

A GWP has a ton of retrieving desire. Never let him catch a bird he has pointed or you'll have harder time steadying him. It's OK to throw clip wings for him, that will build great bird desire.

They're great dogs, good luck with him.


----------

